

Why is NASA.gov shut down while CIA.gov is still open? - adventured
http://qz.com/130255/why-is-nasa-gov-shut-down-while-cia-gov-is-still-open/

======
thenerdfiles
_jaw drop_

~~~
adventured
A real shocker right?

No doubt the same reason some politicians thought we had enough money to
attack Syria.

~~~
thenerdfiles
Of the 800,000 jobs, that's 16,000 NASA jobs: 90% of their workforce.

Imagine a parent today — this very day — telling his kid, "No, you actually
should not become an astronaut, Billy. But your kids might have that chance."

------
MrZongle2
Why?

Because the shutdown is political theater.

Hundreds of billions of dollars of contracts are still valid. Money that is
being wasted on [name your least favorite gov't spending program] is not
affected one iota.

Instead, the "little people" will be made to suffer so one party or another
can score political points. These "little people" are both the designated non-
essential personnel, and end-users of government sites and services like you
and me.

That's why the President can take multi-million dollar vacations, but White
House tours are cancelled. Embassies are staying open and the Secretary of
State's trip to Asia is still on, but national parks are closed and NASA
operations are all but dead.

Billions of dollars are still being wasted. The people in power will not only
continue to be in power, but they'll collect a paycheck for this period.

This is a farce.

